# What is her Fursona?



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

My friend just found out her boyfriend was a furry (he's a silver fox), and she kind of became curious of what fursona she might have, so I gave her a little quiz but I got some mixed results. 
I'll post her answers, please help me determine what she could be!

Basics: 
Colour: Brown
Food: Pastas
Time of day: Right before sunset (late afternoon)
Place: In a mountain forest
Weather: Sunny, kind of cool, some clouds. 
Transport: Conventional (trains, cars)

Taurus, strong personality, not very sociable, has group small group of extremely loyal friends, is always open to new ideas, fond of sex, kind of kinky. Is afraid of heights and is very sensitive. 

Personality description:
imaginative, ideological, eccentric, lazy, temperamental, loyal.
Prefers play over hunt because it's less stressful. 
When happy she gets giggly and talkative.
Prefers daily life to be stress-free, quiet, light activity.
Enjoys reading and writing. 

Favorite animal: Penguin. 
Likes dogs. Not a cat person. Feels like a snake sometimes and defiantly relates with a hypogryff. Somewhat relates with bears and kangaroos. 

Anyway, help me out! I'd appreciate whatever answer you come up with.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

This is some tough shit.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Somehow im thinking she could be a bear but their are still many options.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

oooh! oooh! I have the perfect thing for her!
it's unique and maleable.
it's also very rare
not alot of people use it
but it fits all the description!
it's brown,
loves pasta, 
travels by foot,
any time of day
anywhere
she can be a turd!


----------



## Ricia (Jan 4, 2010)

Her fursona is anything she wants it to be. Just tell her to pick an animal that appeals to her and run with it.


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> This is some tough shit.


I'm quite aware! It's making me nuts, it's a good thing I've got nothing else to do but wait right now.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> Taurus, strong personality, not very sociable, has group small group of extremely loyal friends, is always *open to new ideas, fond of sex, kind of kinky*. Is afraid of heights and is very sensitive.


Bunny


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricia said:


> Her fursona is anything she wants it to be. Just tell her to pick an animal that appeals to her and run with it.



I tried to, but she wanted to try this. She's not really a furry, she's just learning about it, too, so she's wary anyway.


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oooh! oooh! I have the perfect thing for her!
> it's unique and maleable.
> it's also very rare
> not alot of people use it
> ...



GENIUS!


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

when all else fails...

a fox.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

SHE IS MOUSE. *squeak squeak*


----------



## Ricia (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> I tried to, but she wanted to try this. She's not really a furry, she's just learning about it, too, so she's wary anyway.


 
I've just found this never works, at least not for me. I've had people give me a fursona animal and I've never felt particularly attached to any animal they listed. Other people just don't have the ability to know what will appeal to you enough.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

she has to pick her own animal or make one up.
it's just that way.

because you cannot force furry-ness.


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

Ricia said:


> I've just found this never works, at least not for me. I've had people give me a fursona animal and I've never felt particularly attached to any animal they listed. Other people just don't have the ability to know what will appeal to you enough.



I think she knows that, she's just curious what could suit her, though, she's not making any decisions. She's looking for the other person's image of her to paint a better picture of herself. She's not the most optimistic girl in the world, she said she'd end up with a "lame" animal and these answers are pleasing her.


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

She is not fur material. At least not yet, its her call.


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

show her animal porn


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> show her animal porn



Bad Bad Bad idea


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> She is not fur material. At least not yet, its her call.





Zrcalo said:


> show her animal porn



I am totally going to show her fur art and fur porn until her eyes bleed- but she doesn't have internet right now, and we're both at work. And yes, I doubt she's a furry, but she doesn't really understand the whole idea yet, so I must show her more porn.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

What about a hybrid character?
Like a cabbit or something


----------



## quayza (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> I am totally going to show her fur art and fur porn until her eyes bleed- but she doesn't have internet right now, and we're both at work. And yes, I doubt she's a furry, but she doesn't really understand the whole idea yet, so I must show her more porn.



Take a picture of her reaction and post it here^-^

Im gonna laugh my ass off.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> I am totally going to show her fur art and fur porn until her eyes bleed- but she doesn't have internet right now, and we're both at work. And yes, I doubt she's a furry, but she doesn't really understand the whole idea yet, so I must show her more porn.


fur porn (noun) description:  Porn of anthro characters, example used in a sentence, "If you weren't furry before you are now"


----------



## Zrcalo (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> I am totally going to show her fur art and fur porn until her eyes bleed- but she doesn't have internet right now, and we're both at work. And yes, I doubt she's a furry, but she doesn't really understand the whole idea yet, so I must show her more porn.



you know what. I dont say this alot, but you're actually a cool n00b.


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

quayza said:


> Take a picture of her reaction and post it here^-^
> 
> Im gonna laugh my ass off.



I doubt she'll be that surprised. Lots of her friends are furries and we play some weird-ass H-games. I've seen kinkier regular hentai more than some of the crazy-ass crap I've seen here. An older brother licking the menstral blood off his sister's leg in a bondage dungeon with a pool while his maids hold her still... and then the fisting! Or a dude raping a lady with knives while she's shoved upside down in a washing maching that's on. And that's stuff we watch together!



CannonFodder said:


> fur porn (noun) description:  Porn of anthro characters, example used in a sentence, "If you weren't furry before you are now"



Hah, I have a friend who's mom found his furry porn collection and she was going to punish him but she ended up a furry herself! I just gotta find the right porn and I bet she'll give it better than a wary chance.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

Why doesn't she just choose her favourite animal, add her favourite color to it etc etc.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> Hah, I have a friend who's mom found his furry porn collection and she was going to punish him but she ended up a furry herself! I just gotta find the right porn and I bet she'll give it better than a wary chance.


EPIC LOL!  Find out what her fetishes are, if you can't then give her "softporn" you know none of that kinky stuff.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

....
Why am I seeing Fox?

Although she should choose her own, not let anyone else choose it for her.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 4, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ....
> Why am I seeing Fox?
> 
> Although she should choose her own, not let anyone else choose it for her.



Because a lot of furries are foxes. "Oh what should I choose as my fursona?......I know, a FOX cause that has never been done before".

I REALLY need to lay off the caffeine....


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 4, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Because a lot of furries are foxes. "Oh what should I choose as my fursona?......I know, a FOX cause that has never been done before".
> 
> I REALLY need to lay off the caffeine....



The whole sex or "I am easy" kinky horndog shit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 4, 2010)

If she wants a fursona to stick with she is better off making this her own little journey into the fandom. No one knows her like she know herself and as such no is better equipped to choose what to use to represent her otherself than herself.

EDIT: I strongly agree with what Zeke said. She should chose for herself and not let others choose for her.


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

I would've said cougar, until I read the heights, play > hunt, and no cats thing.

Maybe a bear of some sort? Sounds like either grizzly/Kodiac or sun bear to me, but that really really depends on her level of laziness.


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> EPIC LOL!  Find out what her fetishes are, if you can't then give her "softporn" you know none of that kinky stuff.



Oh noes, the kinky stuff is nessicary. I know what her most of her fettishes are, we have alike tastes... short the whole furry thing. We're pretty leather and lace- bondage, sexy corsets and underwear, being bottom, "outdoorsy"... That's easy to find on fa, if I can get through all the fat furs. 



Zrcalo said:


> you know what. I dont say this alot, but you're actually a cool n00b.



While the statement is odd, I definately appreciate the statement. The quote in your siggy rocks, by the by. Makin' me wander your gallery.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> The whole sex or "I am easy" kinky horndog shit.



I normally hear foxes as "insaitable" more than "easy", though more likely to be bi. (Probably to get moar smex!) Though man, it's like all foxes and cats. I'm almost sad to be a panther, but I know what I am. I wish I was something more out there like a sphinx. That'd be weird, my fettish is to get sex by having my riddles answered. Actually, that's pretty cool. XD


----------



## Mentova (Jan 4, 2010)

A 20,000 year old donkey dragon.


----------



## Attaman (Jan 4, 2010)

Using a random generator, I got Giant Lynx.  

The second run through yields Raven, and third run-through a Xorn.

Of course, I am a firm believer that one who wishes to identify with another species should just leave it up to chance, as what's then to say that their own species will "match" them in the first place, or want to be whatever species they are themselves?


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

(( 





Trpdwarf said:


> If she wants a fursona to stick with she is better off making this her own little journey into the fandom. No one knows her like she know herself and as such no is better equipped to choose what to use to represent her otherself than herself.
> 
> EDIT: I strongly agree with what Zeke said. She should chose for herself and not let others choose for her.


 ))

No, no, we're not deciding for her. She'll decide what she is if she decides she wants to be a furry. She's just getting an idea of what she would be- she likes quizes and stuff and lacks internet, but all the quizes I found sucked ballasstits so I just did it myself. 



Novaluna said:


> I would've said cougar, until I read the heights, play > hunt, and no cats thing.
> 
> Maybe a bear of some sort? Sounds like either grizzly/Kodiac or sun bear to me, but that really really depends on her level of laziness.



Yeah, that's whats bugging me! She matches really well with bird and horse, so I thought hypogryff, 'specially since she likes them, but birds are associated with height and horses are with spirituality, and they're hunters, which doesn't suit her. The rest of the traits do, though.

She's pretty lazy, but not that much. A sun bear may suit her.



Heckler & Koch said:


> A 20,000 year old donkey dragon.



Yes, tottally. Infact, I want a picture of that. It intregues me.


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 4, 2010)

Asian black bear


----------



## Ayrisesiran (Jan 4, 2010)

Shenzebo said:


> Asian black bear



Interestingly enough, it kind of looks like her. Hair flip, piercings, brown spots(the way she dresses), black, give it bigger boobs and a thinner back and she'd have the same shape.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 4, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> oooh! oooh! I have the perfect thing for her!
> it's unique and maleable.
> it's also very rare
> not alot of people use it
> ...


LOL perfect!


----------



## SpartaDog (Jan 4, 2010)

Ayrisesiran said:


> Interestingly enough, it kind of looks like her. Hair flip, piercings, brown spots(the way she dresses), black, give it bigger boobs and a thinner back and she'd have the same shape.



I believe that's a sun bear. Not saying Shenzi's wrong, I'm saying I think they may be the same animal.

However, sun bears are VERY lazy, while grizzlies are...moderately lazy.

Unless I'm thinking of sloth bears.....Let me go google.

EDIT: Google's answers = 
Sun bear - http://www.indonesianfauna.com/images/sunbear.jpg
Sloth bear - http://www.garden-city.org/zoo/Misty's Pics/Animals/Sloth bear.jpg
Asian black bear - http://notsocalm.files.wordpress.com/2008/08/blackbear.jpg

So no, sun bear â‰  ABB, and I wasn't thinking of sloth bear, I was thinking ABB. It was the chest marking that threw me off. But now looking at it, I like the sloth bear better. They look like the Pomeranians of the bear world XD


----------



## Zseliq (Jan 4, 2010)

A panda bear.


----------

